# حساب كمية غاز ال fm200 من العنكبوتية مباشرة



## aati badri (12 أكتوبر 2010)

كل ما عليك فعله هو:
* اختيار نوع الهازر من القائمة المنسدلة
** درجة الحرارة ولتكن 20 م
*** ارتفاع مدينتك عن سطح البحر
**** ثم الضغط على احسب
***** ثم الضغط على ربورت
****** ثم الضغط على اطبع\
 وبس

http://www.ttlcompany.com/pages/kiddeproducts/softwares/FM200Cal/index.htm


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
ويوجد عل نفس الموقع ايض اخي الكريم حسابات لغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون
CO2 CALCULATION
وهذا هو الرابط للحساباتhttp://ttlcompany.com/pages/kiddeproducts/softwares/CO2Cal/index.htm


----------



## aati badri (12 أكتوبر 2010)

elomda_5 قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
> ويوجد عل نفس الموقع ايض اخي الكريم حسابات لغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون
> co2 calculation
> وهذا هو الرابط للحساباتhttp://ttlcompany.com/pages/kiddeproducts/softwares/co2cal/index.htm


 الف شكر ياعمدة


----------



## محمد صلاحا براهيم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## Atatri (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايديكم 
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو أسحاق (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hikhodary (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (4 فبراير 2012)

software calculation fm200


----------



## fayek9 (4 فبراير 2012)

ولكن يا مهندس aati ما المقصود با ال materials الموجودة فى ال drop list ولو مثلا هستخدم fm200 فى اطفاء غرفة سيرفر اختار أى material من القائمة المنسدلة؟؟؟؟؟ و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا على هذه المواقع الجيدة . وشكرا


----------



## fayek9 (6 فبراير 2012)

​​
*ولكن يا مهندس aati ما المقصود با ال materials الموجودة فى ال drop list ولو مثلا هستخدم fm200 فى اطفاء غرفة سيرفر اختار أى material من القائمة المنسدلة؟؟؟؟؟ و جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## theda (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حال جاد (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (26 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (28 فبراير 2014)

كم يبلغ تكلفة أسطوانة fm 200


----------

